# West Town Tavern Chicago-Style Sausage and Peppers



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

West Town Tavern Chicago-Style Sausage and Peppers

2 tablespoons corn oil 
1 large red onion, thinly sliced 
2 large yellow bell peppers, cored, seeded and thinly sliced 
2 large red bell peppers, cored, seeded and thinly sliced 
1/4 cup Jack Daniels Sour Mash Whiskey 
1/4 cup dark brown sugar, packed 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
Salt and pepper to taste 
8 spicy Italian sausages (4 ounces each), not hot dogs! 
8 good quality hot dog buns 
2 tablespoons reserved sausage grease or soft butter

Heat corn oil in large skillet and sauté the onions and peppers until tender and beginning to brown, about 10 minutes over medium heat.

Add the bourbon and stir quickly until absorbed. Add the brown sugar and stir until the sugar melts. Season with thyme, salt and pepper. (Can be refrigerated for one week. Let come to room temperature before serving.)

Char-grill the sausages until slightly blackened and cooked through. Brush the hot dog buns with a little sausage grease or butter and toast over the grill or under the broiler. Nestle a sausage in a bun and top with about 2 tablespoons of peppers and onions.

Serves 8.


----------

